

Eric Ries interviewed on The Lean Startup methodology (with Q/A from HN) - epi0Bauqu
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/04/eric-ries-on-the-lean-startup-methodolgy.html

======
revorad
Gabriel, thanks for doing these interviews. They are very interesting and
inspiring.

I don't know if you are very shy but I find it odd that you don't introduce
yourself or say anything about why you are doing these interviews. It would be
good to have a few seconds of video or slides with you talking about the book
at the start and end of each interview.

------
epi0Bauqu
Here's the thread where I asked for questions:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1267947>

The Q/A from these starts ~14:30.

------
mshafrir
Gabriel, I've really enjoyed your series. Keep it up!

~~~
epi0Bauqu
Thx! Any improvement/interviewee/subject suggestions? I'm really trying to
nail down every angle on getting traction in as much detail as possible.

------
zackattack
Will an anonymous benefactor please donate the Mechanical Turk money needed
for text transcripts?

~~~
jaymstr
I can set this up if Gabe wants it. It shouldn't be too big of deal. Gabe, let
me know.

